# Hunter Safety Shooting Test



## hockeyandhunting

My wife and daughter will be starting hunter safety next week. What are the requirements to pass the shooting portion of the test? We are going to practice shooting and I'd like to know what they need to pass.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

Shoot a group. don't re-amber the number they need to pass with.They get like 35 shots.You shoot from laying down,kneeling,standing and if I reamber right you get to pick your last 5 shot to what you want to shoot from.You only shoot from 25 feet if I reamber right. Good luck to them.You can also find out on line or call them and ask them.Good luck to them.


----------



## jahan

dkhntrdstn said:


> Shoot a group. don't re-amber the number they need to pass with.They get like 35 shots.You shoot from laying down,kneeling,standing and if I reamber right you get to pick your last 5 shot to what you want to shoot from.You only shoot from 25 feet if I reamber right. Good luck to them.You can also find out on line or call them and ask them.Good luck to them.


re-amber=remember, Dustin you make my days more enjoyable. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Packout

My 12 year old boy is in hunters ed and he will take his shooting test tomorrow. The range is 50' and they shoot 35 rounds. He has to shoot 10 standing, 10 sitting, 10 prone and the other 5 are warm-ups. The UDWR has the targets on their web page, under hunter education. I just printed them off- one rabbit, one squirrel, and one bulls-eye. Make sure that they aim in the same spot during the test. If they are grouping their shots well then that will pass, no matter where they are hitting on the target. 

I am more worried for him on the written test.......


----------



## dkhntrdstn

jahan said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot a group. don't re-amber the number they need to pass with.They get like 35 shots.You shoot from laying down,kneeling,standing and if I reamber right you get to pick your last 5 shot to what you want to shoot from.You only shoot from 25 feet if I reamber right. Good luck to them.You can also find out on line or call them and ask them.Good luck to them.
> 
> 
> 
> re-amber=remember, Dustin you make my days more enjoyable. :mrgreen: :lol:
Click to expand...

I try to make very one day on here. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bo0YaA

When my daughter took it 2 years ago, she had to get a min of 15 out of 30 within the area the size of the kill zone. it didn't matter if she actually hit the kill zone, as long as it would fit inside. They had a target with the kill zone cut out and would move it around to get the most shots they could inside. Pretty easy stuff, my daughter then 9 got 26 out of 30 I believe.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors

the written test for my daughters they administered, then before correcting it, went over it as a group. stating that it was more imortant that people learned the correct answers than anything else. in the end, a little practice with the shooting, a good attitude, and paying attention to the material combined with a little common sense and theres no way you wont pass....


----------



## hockeyandhunting

Thanks for all the replies guys!


----------



## DeadI

When my dad and I teach a class we have the students shot 10 practice rounds laying done (prone) then start the test with 10 in the prone position, then 10 in the kneeling or sitting, then 10 standing. All shots are from 50 feet. A scope can be used but scoped shooters generaly do worse because they see were they are hitting and try to adjust. Make sure your kid is aming at the same place everytime. If they shots are grouped good they should pass. They have to shoot 50 % so 15 our of 30. Good luck to them.


----------



## sharpshooter

Take them out and practice a little. They should pass easy. I believe they need 15 to pass. They should get 10 out of 10 on the prone shot. My 8 year old passed. He had a little tougher time with the test.


----------



## riptheirlips

Just before Christmas I took my girlfriends two boys for their shooting test. You do shoot from the different positions and need to hit the target. This instructor who was excellent with all the girls and boys was more concerned with how the handled the gun, loading, shooting, changing positions. I thought he was great teaching them to keep the weapon pointed down range. He looked at all the targets but wasn't all that concerned if there was a bad one long as they were on the target. He did point out when someone had a real nicegrouping. Safety was his biggest concern.


----------



## hockeyandhunting

WOO HOO They both passed! the wife is going to wait till the younger kids are older to start getting tags, but my daughter is so excited to start hunting!


----------

